# Leave my alloys or get them refurbished???



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a mondeo titanium X sport with the ford diamond cut 19" alloys. All 4 wheels are very badly corroded both on the spokes and on the diamond cut faces. They look terrible and I cannot stand looking at them but I'm trying to weigh up if its worth getting them fully refurbished. I've looked into it recently and prices were around £350 to £400 for a total strip, fill and powder coat of all 4 wheels so no diamond cut finish as that would cost more. The car is 5 years old with 42k on the clock and all the goodies. We will probably sell/part ex the car in 12-18 months and I'm trying to weigh up if its financially worth getting them done. I know as the car is in 100% top notch condition (except the wheels) so I'll get a top end price for it with the wheels done. What I don't want to do is pay out £400 when I might only loose £200 with a dealer because of the state of the wheels? What are peoples opinions what would you do????


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

If you are keeping it for 12-18months, the proposed £200 loss for refurbing them is worth it to me to have lovely looking wheels for the last 12months of ownership! As you say, get them fully powder coated rather than diamond cut for a more durable finish and you won't likely have any issues before you sell on.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

If you're part exchanging then probably not worth doing 

Private sale and it will definitely go in your favour. £400 seems steep, thats £100 a wheel and diamond cut wheels cost that much to do.


----------



## Norris-wf (Oct 19, 2015)

If it helps, I was in at my dealer at the weekend seeing what part ex price I was getting and they gave quite a low part ex value. It was down to the wheels, a few stone chips and what they considered a respray on the rear bumper. The wheels weren't corroded for me, but had slight kerbing (each one!!). When showing me the figures to justify the part ex, they knocked off about £25 for each wheel for smart repairs. Though the total still didnt come to what they were suggested, they may add labour on that. 
If your part ex discussion will be anything line mine, they may well knock the price of a refurb of each wheel off the part ex price so then it might be worth getting it done. 

I'm currently going to look into getting mine repaired as I want to avoid them giving reasons for knocking the part ex price down.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Price of refurb seems a little on the side if it is just for a powder coat finish. Maybe look around a bit more. As long as they're stripped properly the corrosion shouldn't return in that time.

If you're already considering a refurb I'd guess the poor condition is already bugging you? So maybe get a cheap refurb and well sealed if you are definitely trading it in


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I reckon you should be able to get them done for £300*** and then sell a mint car private and you'd sell no problem and beat a trade in by £1000+

£700 up - mint car for the next 18 month cos it look so good you won't consider selling in 12 months - job done! - easy!



***You could have them done at Lepsons for £300+vat and they are TOP notch!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Glasgow, diamond cut £80.00 per wheel.


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> I have a mondeo titanium X sport with the ford diamond cut 19" alloys. All 4 wheels are very badly corroded both on the spokes and on the diamond cut faces. They look terrible and I cannot stand looking at them but I'm trying to weigh up if its worth getting them fully refurbished. I've looked into it recently and prices were around £350 to £400 for a total strip, fill and powder coat of all 4 wheels so no diamond cut finish as that would cost more. The car is 5 years old with 42k on the clock and all the goodies. We will probably sell/part ex the car in 12-18 months and I'm trying to weigh up if its financially worth getting them done. I know as the car is in 100% top notch condition (except the wheels) so I'll get a top end price for it with the wheels done. What I don't want to do is pay out £400 when I might only loose £200 with a dealer because of the state of the wheels? What are peoples opinions what would you do????


Hi Mate

There a few recent threads regarding alloy refurb, powder coat vs diamond cut have a search, sorry I can't add the like from my iPad,

Tbh I would with powder coat as a refurb only due the TLC you would have to give the diamond cut, especially if your punting it

Like I say check the threads out lots of good info and options

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

From what I'm thinking and reading I'm leaning towards getting them refurbished, if it was £300 I'd be more tempted I just cannot stomach the £358 quote which is with a 15% discount! The place has a good reputation from what I hear and is in walking distance from my work so I could drop off the car in the morning walk there after work to collect with it all done in a day.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Just my tuppence worth, but, if you're not looking to sell for 12-18 months and are thinking about getting the wheels done for the sale would it not be wiser to get them done just before? I only say this because of the risk of them getting scuffed again before you sell the car. Could end up back where you began, albeit not quite as bad.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Refurb them


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

MikeK said:


> Just my tuppence worth, but, if you're not looking to sell for 12-18 months and are thinking about getting the wheels done for the sale would it not be wiser to get them done just before? I only say this because of the risk of them getting scuffed again before you sell the car. Could end up back where you began, albeit not quite as bad.


Arr you have seen my wife driving then?

But seriously the reason for getting them done is because of corrosion and failing of the diamond cut surface not damage from kerbing. Granted what your saying is correct however about leaving it until the last minute but if I'm paying £350 I want to get the benifit of them looking nice.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Just had 18"s done for £300.

If it were me i'd do them for myself and the joy of my car and not even think whether i get my money back, its worth the money simply for my pleasure.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

put it to a vote!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd do them now chum. I really couldn't look at a set of corroded alloys lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

what was your decision?


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Do Them !:driver:


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I paid £200.00 for 19"s to be powdercoated - that was full tyre off, strip and powdercoat job.

If the rest of the car is in good condition I'd get them done personally (but not at the price you been quoted). Is there The Wheel Specialist nearby?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I paid £190 to have my wheels refurbed from Diamond Cut faces to just plain powder coat. Included full strip, tyre removal and refit.

They look much better now


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Still no firm decision. I feel like I want to get them done but not at over £300. I'm still shopping around. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Definately pays to shop around as I've had 3 quotes so far to refurb my 19's at £290, £320 and £425!!. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Has anyone in the Nottingham area used these guys?

http://totalwheelworks.co.uk/

They got straight back to me by email and have answered all my question. The quote for refurbishing all 4 wheels is £240 inc 2 year warrenty. Everything about them seems good so far I just don't want to be 'that guy' who looks for the cheapest option and then moans when they do a crap job.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Personally I would get them done, as others have said 400 seems a lot. The going rate where I live is 60 a wheel up to 19" from a respectable company, and about half that from the not so well respected ones! I tend not to look so much at the money side of things and more at the pleasure you will get from it.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Paul08 said:


> Personally I would get them done, as others have said 400 seems a lot. The going rate where I live is 60 a wheel up to 19" from a respectable company, and about half that from the not so well respected ones! I tend not to look so much at the money side of things and more at the pleasure you will get from it.


I think I'm going to get them done and this company seem good I just really want to hear from someone who has used them and is please with the finish or otherwise.


----------



## Dachshund (Dec 23, 2015)

tmitch45 said:


> Has anyone in the Nottingham area used these guys?
> 
> http://totalwheelworks.co.uk/
> 
> They got straight back to me by email and have answered all my question. The quote for refurbishing all 4 wheels is £240 inc 2 year warrenty. Everything about them seems good so far I just don't want to be 'that guy' who looks for the cheapest option and then moans when they do a crap job.


You can always have powder chrome, which is a good alternative to diamond cut, its like a liquid looking aluminium finish

check on google, it looks less bright in the flesh, not so bling like chrome or polished


----------



## Woodworm. (Apr 26, 2016)

How about an hour on eBay, Motorhog and the like before stumping up good money?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360814&highlight=totalwheelworks


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

So people are very pleased with the wheel specialist behind showcase but they are very expensive and total wheel works is Ok and £160 cheaper. What to do??


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Spend the money - enjoy the car!


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

There is a new place near me, they charge £55 a wheel, haven't tried them but they are recommended by local tyre fitters. A lot cheaper than the wheel specialist or lepsons. 

They have just opened so I suspect trying to drum up a bit of business and a good reputation.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Not sure if you got them done or where from? But speedy wheels in Nottingham city centre are very good and will powder coat for about £180 I had mine previous alloys done in matte black, they also provide loan wheels as your alloys get sent off somewhere else to be done..


----------

